# ACTRR Major changes coming



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

N Scale ACTRR Modernization Video 1. We will talk about some major changes to the Albuquerque Carnuel & Tijeras Railroad. It will be undergoing a 3 phase modernization plan and this is video number one of this new journey.

http://youtu.be/Pv7f7fd-8qY

Mike


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Well Guys , Gavin got most of the scenery off the farm section and we are ready to put up new Homasote and layout some track.

https://youtu.be/XCIutArS7u4


































Mike


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Gavin and I finally had some train room time and I got some more work done on phase 1 of the three part layout rehab.

http://youtu.be/NO6mjOxPgc8

Mike


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Well some work being done here but this kit looks simple but is a real bugger to build. The tower stacks rings and the rings are all larger on the bottom (for mold releasing I assume) , so hard to get it sanded smooth when glued up. Then comes the tedious sprue cutting of all of the conveyor. It is hard to get straight and I used very thin evergreen rod at the joints of the canopy. Not sure how to get coal all the way down the belt line inside but have a couple ideas , then weather the outside and need to brace the uprights somehow.




























Thanks for taking a look, Mike


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Gavin looks to be really into it. It's not every son that takes to his fathers hobby. Great stuff!


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Cycleops said:


> Gavin looks to be really into it. It's not every son that takes to his fathers hobby. Great stuff!


Thanks so much , My son didn't and Gavin is my grandson but he likes it never the less.
Mike


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Sorry I got that wrong. I bet you feel twenty years younger now!


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Cycleops said:


> Sorry I got that wrong. I bet you feel twenty years younger now!


Oh , that is OK it does make me feel younger !!! LOL

Thanks , Mike


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello everyone and Happy Holidays. Here is the work I have managed to get done on the new rehab project.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZLALmHI_94

Mike


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

That new area is looking pretty nice. 
The movable belt is called a radial stacker.

Magic


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Magic said:


> That new area is looking pretty nice.
> The movable belt is called a radial stacker.
> 
> Magic


Thanks , Mike :thumbsup:


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

I missed the last update to here so today there are two videos to bore you with.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vbyiN0U1As

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rmn0ExpREgQ




Thanks Guys , Mike


----------

